
UX: Infinite Scrolling Best Practices - babich
https://medium.com/@101/infinite-scrolling-best-practices-c7f24c9af1d#.o9xtfmbv4
======
jdiscar
I think there should be a point to address running out of memory. If you just
keep adding images/animation/videos, eventually the site experience will be
bad.

